# Black spots and rubbing stones



## call07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, I from turkey, I have serious problems. 200-liter tank would feed cichlids in africa. fish: Pseudotropheus saulosi. problem: black spots and rubbing stones, what treatment should I?


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

sounds like it could be velvet or another parasite.. you oughtta try copper or formalin treatment.. go to your local pet store and look for formalin or copper... its usually sold as ich and protozoan parasite treatment.. let me know if you need anymore assistance


----------

